# Sig Request



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello! I'm new in town, and I don't have a sig, so I have a small request:

Plane Used: Fw 190D
Text: Catch22

That's it. I'd prefer the picture used to be in colour, but other than that, everything's up to you! Thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2007)

How bout u learn how to make one urself, then, if u fail miserably, ask us for help...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sorry for asking, I didn't realize it would piss somebody off...

And I have made sigs before, and they do suck.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2007)

U aint seen pissed kid... I suggest u spend some time reading through our board here and educate urself to the way things are here... 

If ur skin aint thick, u went last long here...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh I've read through the board, but I just don't know what your problem is with me asking for a signature, that's all.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 13, 2007)

Easy dude. Everyone here, as I have learned will help all you want, but at least try. You've made them before so lets see what you got.

Attitude like that will get you a sig made. It will look like this....

BANNED


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, well I'll give it a try when my program works again. I'm not mad at anyone for the record, just a little confused.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2007)

It's quite simple really. You are new and have made very few posts, then you ask everyone to make you a sig. Have you ever been to a party where someone comes in that no one knows and he goes to the fridge and just takes a beer? It's like that in a way. 

Make some posts and let others get to know you by what you post and how you see things. At least make an attempt to do something before asking someone else to do it for you.

When I first got here, I couldn't figure out how to get my sig posted. I used the search function on the site and found the answer was already here. And once I found that thread and got it working, I posted a thanks.

I would be a little more concerned about getting to know the folks here and letting them get to know you. The sig can always come later.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fair enough. It seems things work quite a bit differently here than on other boards. Most of the ones I frequent people line up to make sigs for anyone, but unfortunately they're all hockey related boards. If I offended anyone, I didn't mean to.

And I have made a sig on paint, which I hope is up to snuff size-wise.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2007)

Catch, there isn't anything wrong with that one. Soren will probably like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2007)

Size is fine, it looks good although it is a shame you had to crop the tail off.

Had some time on my hands so here is a couple (nothing special)...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Size is fine, it looks good although it is a shame you had to crop the tail off.



Yeah it is. The picture's just so large that to get it withing a reasonable sig size the tail had to go. Thanks guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2007)

Edited my above post if you want to take a look...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Edited my above post if you want to take a look...



Wow! Thanks man! They look great! I like the second one the best actually.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2007)

No worries...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice signs you've made Gnomey.I like them.

Catch22 your siggy is also very nice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2007)

And ur welcome Catchy, for I changed ur siggy for u...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

